# How to test FreeBSD Performance in one machine condition?



## darkstar (Nov 24, 2008)

Dear All,

Can anybody show me the way?

Thank you


----------



## businessgeeks (Nov 26, 2008)

how do you wish to test it? is this a general benchmark? I hear phoronix recently published benchmark comparison between ubuntu, opensolaris and freebsd so Im guessing they used their test suite for it...

cheers!


----------



## ale (Nov 27, 2008)

You could start looking in /usr/ports/benchmarks/ or here: http://www.freebsd.org/ports/benchmarks.html


----------

